# My irons - what should I do??



## Olivavu

Hello.

I currently have a full set of Hogan Edge GCD irons, but I recently picked up some individual irons in a sale of ex-demo clubs.

I got a Callaway X22 Tour 6 iron, a Wilson Staff di7 4 iron and a Ping Rapture v2 7 iron.

Should I stick with the original Hogans or mix my set..?


----------



## Big Hobbit

Don't mix the set. For example, your Hogan 5 iron might hit 190, the 6 iron 180, the 7 iron 170. If you take out the 6 iron and put in the Callaway 6 iron it may hit 170, the same as the Edge you still have in the bag and also leaving you with a 20yd gap between 170 and 190.


----------



## Olivavu

That's what I thought.

And I am seriously considering getting these:

Nike Golf Slingshot Mixed Irons - Golf Irons at Direct Golf UK


----------



## Olivavu

I've put the Hogans all back in the bag and have the set full again.

I've taken out the other random clubs.


----------



## Olivavu

I got a set of Taylormade RAC OS irons.


----------



## Surtees

nice pic up can you post some pics up of your new sticks? It would be great if you could let us all know how they play too once you've had a few hits with them.


----------



## Olivavu

I really like them. Good loft and extra distance with the weights.


----------



## Olivavu

I'm looking to sell the Hogan Edge GCD irons. They're in good condition, steel shafted and 3-PW.

What sort of value would people here put on them..?


----------



## FrogsHair

Here's a starting price; Hogan Edge GCD irons. | eBay


Olivavu said:


> Too bad you are on the other side of the water hazard. We might could make a deal.
> 
> I'm looking to sell the Hogan Edge GCD irons. They're in good condition, steel shafted and 3-PW.
> 
> What sort of value would people here put on them..?


----------



## Olivavu

I checked the PGA valueguide, but there was nothing:

PGA.com Value Guide, the National Standard For Ben Hogan Edge GCD Golf Club Values and Information

I am also from England, so I am not sure what the value of the clubs is here. I would like to put them on ebay, but I don't want them to sell for a low price...obviously!


----------



## Surtees

you could just start them at $1 and see how you go.


----------



## Olivavu

The Taylormade RAC OS2 irons are superb. I shot a 90 on Saturday with them on their first 18 hole round.

Was very pleased!


----------



## Olivavu

I sold the Hogans to a friend who had some 'vintage' clubs beforehand.


----------

